# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Kingston Message Board >  Jamaica: Best Stock Market in the World!

## Odinson

Check out Bloomberg Business Week for an article about Jamaica having the world's best performing stock market!  I wasn't even aware that Jamaica had a stock market - maybe all countries do?

I would post the link and the article but I don't think I am allowed to.

----------

